# new Foster



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like I am getting a new foster. She doesn't have a name yet, but I am debating on Mocha. The vet will see her next week for evaluation before she comes in to meet my seniors. I have a empty bedroom set up for quarantine, I could really use some cat trees in there, but at least its, indoors and clean 

Here are a few pics I took yesterday during outside playtime.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-daIfZ00R64I/TgnnOi12TII/AAAAAAAAAC8/OFurRy9-8rY/s1600/IMG_0166.JPG]

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-3fouTO4MLJE/TgnnZXS_IoI/AAAAAAAAADE/PXx6eDueeJE/s1600/IMG_0165.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-FVLE4yJJaNk/TgnnTtfX5jI/AAAAAAAAADA/FqEHo1uzemg/s1600/IMG_0162.JPG


I love the Orange stripes peaking through the black fur.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Awww! I loved the yawning pic!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm in love! She's so freakin' adorable. I'm jealous you get to foster her.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

She definately has Attitude. going to hit the store later for kitten food and pocket notepad to keep progress info on for who ever adopts her. Right now I am trying to teach her toys are good hands are not. she will reach out and tap the kitty tease but then jumps back like she was burned. 

will post more pics and keep updates on her if people want to see how it goes.
any suggestions on a name or Mocha fit?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I like the name Mocha.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw!! Adorable cat! What happens if you keep her? lol


----------



## Kohana (Apr 19, 2011)

Aww shes beautiful! So nice of you to foster her , I hope she finds the perfect home!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Kohana said:


> I hope she finds the perfect home!


Me too!!!!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

So sweet! I love the name and she just looks like a little love bug!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

OwnedByIsis said:


> So sweet! I love the name and she just looks like a little love bug!


She is adorable and starts the purrs the moment she thinks she is about to get pet, picked up, or fed. She is still all pointy bits, and doesn't know that claws and teeth do not go well with hands or feet. she will play with sticks and rocks but trying to teach her what toys are. I did get her to chase the laser pointer today. A good note is she is showing signs of being a lap cat. she will sit quietly on my leg and let me rub her ears and chin. which is a long way from being a yowling wet bit of fur found in the road after a rain storm..


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> She is adorable and starts the purrs the moment she thinks she is about to get pet, picked up, or fed. She is still all pointy bits, and doesn't know that claws and teeth do not go well with hands or feet. she will play with sticks and rocks but trying to teach her what toys are. I did get her to chase the laser pointer today. A good note is she is showing signs of being a lap cat. she will sit quietly on my leg and let me rub her ears and chin. which is a long way from being a yowling wet bit of fur found in the road after a rain storm..


LOL that's adorable and wonderful that she is showing signs of being a lap cat. 

Oh the kitten teeth and claws, I must be a masochist, 'cause at times I kind of miss that. 

You're a great foster mom! atback


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Look at those little white hairs on her chest. 
In the face of such cuteness, I would be a failure as a foster mom.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> Look at those little white hairs on her chest.
> In the face of such cuteness, I would be a failure as a foster mom.


Me too. I could never let them go.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

OMG I was sooo wrong.. Mocha is not a lap cat. She is what my family has called Sherbert for years.. a Parrocat.. After breakfast, we were enjoying the cool morning air out back, when Bailey got too rough, Mocha hopped on my lap, carefully climbed to my shoulder (no claws!!) and DRAPED her tiny body across it, little back legs dangling over the back and front legs down the front, where she just relaxed in that boneless kitty pose and purred as she watched Bailey play. She must be a visual kitty, since Sherbert does this constantly.. Who ever adopts her better be prepared for her to want to ride around on thier shoulders.

Yes I praised her so much about it.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

She's precious! I love shoulder kitties too! Hope she finds the best home!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Mocha spent her first night indoors and in the quarantine room... I will continue updates on her in a new thread under the cat chat section. Lets just say i have a whole new appreciation for this little kitty, and know that someone out there is already waiting, it was a strange beginning to a pretty uneventful night. Any of you that have fostered kitties before have probably seen some strange things before, well Mocha is one of THOSE kitties. See you in the new thread.


----------



## RachelMC (Jun 30, 2011)

Mocha's a cute name and she's so pretty! I adore her.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG! She's so beautiful. I wouldn't be able to JUST foster her.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Little cutie! I would keep her! lol
I totally agree with Beans!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

She is adorable. updated info is here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/144897-fostering-mocha.html


----------

